
The Many Failures and Few Successes of Zany Iceberg Towing Schemes - rellimluap
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/08/the-many-failures-and-few-successes-of-zany-iceberg-towing-schemes/243364/
======
CountHackulus
Interesting that while this was a crazy idea at first, it's not commonplace in
artic oil wells.

